# GIBRALTAR: Cargo vessel Norstar listed portside



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

"In the evening Nov 17 13 general cargo vessel *Norstar* listed portside and actually, rested on a berth after cargo shift, some 4000 tons of dredged sludge, in Gibraltar at Detached Mole pier. Reportedly, crew left the vessel. Most probably, this dredged stuff, which came from a local area, is too liquefied, and that makes the vessel unstable. The condition of the vessel can be seen on a photo of listed Norstar from Spanish media."

http://www.news.odin.tc/index.php?page=view/article/1008/Norstar-dangerously-listed-in-Gibraltar


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day filipvs, sm.today.00:12.re:gibraltar cargo vessel norstar listed portside..they will be saving her????thanks for posting,regards ben27


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

I assume as it happened more than 3 months ago that the problem was resolved one way or another.


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

The ship was ten days with stability problems. Later she recovered the upright position. It seems that was not necessary discharge the ship.

In this other picture, NORSTAR is listed to starboard.


----------

